# Do you think your going to be lonely forever?



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I think i might find a man someday


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

You're 17. Get help with your SA and other possible mental health issues. Work on your self esteem if it's low. Focus on school, building a decent social life if you want one. And dress decently. 

You're far from forever alone status.

As for me, nothing I've done has gotten me a girlfriend. I was close I think, we went on 3 dates. But ultimately it went nowhere. 

I'm not confident I'll ever find someone. Especially being 24 in less than 2 weeks with such minimal experience. I see no reason why a woman would want me when there sre literally millions of better men out there for her.


----------



## kursedlife (May 5, 2010)

No. Because I'll have killed myself long before then


----------



## ksevile (Jan 18, 2014)

Honestly, I don't know. I've been told I'm a very attractive person, but I lack a lot of social skills necessary to mechanize a relationship, and I know women get wet over anything that displays confidence so it's basically like being at the bottom of the food chain (well not quite, considering some find me attractive). Hope this doesn't sound egocentric.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

If I use the past to predict the future, it's likely that I'll be alone.

But I haven't given up.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Probably.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

It's likely that I will be alone forever, but I don't know about lonely. I'm pretty resistant to loneliness.

And there's a small chance I may find a woman someday.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

More than likely. What I find these days is I have passed my peak. SA has dragged me down to a new low in life and caused me ugly health implications (always tired, even looking quite rough).

When I look at women I have been with in the past I realise that I won't have a chance with women like that again as my looks have faded. Since I won't just get with someone because they show me interest, chances are I wont be in another relationship.

This is reflected in my past 3 dates. All were with realistic women but after they didn't want to meet again


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

probably not.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

No.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I believed that for along time, I resigned myself to being alone... But now I am not, I have a girlfriend and it is going well. We are working on making a good foundation to build a relationship on, and if she is willing I will marry her..

But the problem right now, is she has no idea what love is... She has never been shown it, and never had any examples of it... She has been tought what sociey teaches, and it has made her numb. I suggest you find what love really is before you think about having any relatonship, or it won't last.

Because you can't give, what you don't have. And I personally would reather be alone than in a lovless relationship... Love is NOT just a emotion, It's a decision. That even in the hard times, you will support, and be there for your mate. If you can't... He WON'T be able to love, who WON'T love him.

Just look at it this way... Sometimes it's better to NEVER get what you always wanted, than you have what you NEVER wanted. And the things that are most valuble have to be worked for, and love is ALLOT of hard work.... It NEVER just happens, that is a lie that society teaches..

Love MUST be sincere, or it won't last. And you will only hurt each other.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes. I've never been in a long-term relationship although I've dated a few times before but they were with women who had serious issues not to do with SA.

I'm 23 now and I feel like I've passed the time where it was important to be in relationships to grow and learn.

Now the future seems dark and the thought that 'I'll never find a girl my type' has kicked in which leads to depressive phases. 

And to make matters worse, it seems that here in Melbourne all the decent looking girls are taken and majority of them here in Australia go for the white anglo guys which also sucks because I'm not 100% white. Don't know if it's a reputation thing or just an attraction and that just makes the thought above more believable.

So yeah I do think that I'll be lonely forever.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Alienated said:


> I believed that for along time, I resigned myself to being alone... But now I am not, I have a girlfriend and it is going well. We are working on making a good foundation to build a relationship on, and if she is willing I will marry her..
> 
> But the problem right now, is she has no idea what love is... She has never been shown it, and never had any examples of it... She has been tought what sociey teaches, and it has made her numb. I suggest you find what love really is before you think about having any relatonship, or it won't last.
> 
> ...


Wow that's deep! and very true


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

It's possible to be lonely in a relationship. I'm afraid to commit to a new relationship because I'm afraid my naturally giving nature will be taken for granted again, like a cute kitten that grew into a boring cat that won't stop trying to play when you're posting on forums. 

Finding someone is only half the battle.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

I have good looks, nice personality, I guess confidence, I can carry a conversation, and I can be fun. I'm shy at first but I can open when someone gets to know me. But all my good qualities haven't given me even a thought or recognition or a single interest. So yeah I think I will be lonely forever even though I'm giving it one last try, but the odds aren't in my favor...by the way what determines whether or not your confident?


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

honestly most of the time i feel like i would be, but it's not like soMETHIFGN DSIGODFJPKG


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

right sorrry my cat decided to walk across my damn keyboard

honestly most of the time i feel like i would be, but it doesn't really concern me like majorly cause maybe i'll date a blind person


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Loneliness is eternal...


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes
But there are starving kids in Africa, it could be worse.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

kursedlife said:


> No. Because I'll have killed myself long before then


I feel you on that kursedlife. I might give myself a few more years until the age of the big 3-0, 30 until I off myself.

At least, I don't see myself ever getting a girl to love me for who I am, but rather being with me for an ulterior motive. So even then, I would still be "lonely", being in a loveless relationship.


----------



## Giephri (Oct 10, 2011)

I've given up on relationships a long time ago. Never had one, never will. I'm immature, selfish, spoiled, boring, and pretty much any bad adjective you can think of. In addition to that, my appearance is... oh god.

I'm fine with being forever alone. No need to drag a fragile girl into my rotting existence.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Yes

Because I don't go anywhere to meet women, I'm not interested in bars or clubs and the thought of online dating scares me ****less, so that'll never happen. 

I realise a girl isn't just going to fall into my lap or camp outside my door in the off chance I venture outside so its fairly obvious to presume nothing will happen on this front.

Eh, nevermind, I mean I could also start throwing into the equation how women around my age are going to be seriously considering if they want children or not and since I bloody well dont thats going to make my already slim chances even lower


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I'll always have my brother, and family so no. In terms of a romantic relationship, no I won't ever find one.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

I haven't had a gf for around ten years now so I may very well be single forever. But that doesn't necessarily mean I'll be lonely. In any case I'd rather be alone than trapped in a relationship I don't want to be a part of.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes. I don't see any hope at all, even though I know there are women that find me attractive...


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

maybe


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Jesuszilla said:


> You're 17. Get help with your SA and other possible mental health issues. Work on your self esteem if it's low. Focus on school, building a decent social life if you want one. And dress decently.
> 
> You're far from forever alone status.
> 
> As for me, nothing I've done has gotten me a girlfriend. I was close I think, we went on 3 dates. But ultimately it went nowhere.


But you went on a few dates. Progress. You're 24, that's still young.



Jesuszilla said:


> I'm not confident I'll ever find someone. Especially being 24 in less than 2 weeks with such minimal experience. I see no reason why a woman would want me when there sre literally millions of better men out there for her.


Change that mindset. By that way of thinking it increases your chances of failure with women. Confidence is key, we all know that. So develop it and until you do, fake it.



kursedlife said:


> No. Because I'll have killed myself long before then


Don't you give up brother. It's never too late to start the journey. 



BillDautrieve said:


> I feel you on that kursedlife. I might give myself a few more years until the age of the big 3-0, 30 until I off myself.
> 
> At least, I don't see myself ever getting a girl to love me for who I am, but rather being with me for an ulterior motive. So even then, I would still be "lonely", being in a loveless relationship.


Both you and kursedlife need medication and therapy to kick that depression. That pit is one that needs to be climbed out of, and there are those who will help.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Seems I will, things haven't got better by now so I doubt they ever will.


----------



## sqwaaaz (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't imagine otherwise. And concidering I talked to maybe 3 or 4 females in the last 5 years, and all work related, I would say that's not unrealistic thinking.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It feels like it, at the moment.


----------



## mrbeansuperman (Nov 30, 2013)

Einstein said "I live in that solitude which is painful in youth but delicious in the years of maturity." so I'm waiting for when the loneliness would turn into deliciousness. :clap


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Probably. Don't see that really changing.


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

Uh, yes. I think about that a lot -_-


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

kursedlife said:


> No. Because I'll have killed myself long before then


Don't say stuff like that


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well I'm not exactly lonely now because I have my family, and one close friend I talk to online.. Then I just spam this forum often as well.

But do I think I'll be single going forward? Quite possibly.


----------



## Pinkk3u (Feb 3, 2014)

Yep unfortunately


----------



## TheThinker1 (Oct 20, 2013)

If I said no, then I guess I would be lying to my self. I have never been kissed or being in a relationship with a girl. So yes, honestly I think I going to die because if loneliness. I hope you find the right guy you're after though.


----------



## Benjo the apathetic (May 6, 2014)

To me love is overated as the whole world becomes obsessed with it. Then once people have it the novelty wears off. Wish life could be about random fun times and not emotionally boring relations.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm such a loser, I'll never be welcomed into the ample bosom of a beautiful lady.

Unless someone has pity on me?


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes...Yes I am


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

At this going rate, I'm pretty sure that's going to be the case. I don't have much of a 'track record' in my area. 

I do have plenty of optimism over the matter. Because I have several platonic exchanges with females. And I keep them that way for a reason. Not due to fear or insecurity but lack of assurance that a long term relationship is really going to make me happy in life. I have yet to see any conclusive evidence on that. So far I manage well despite that I get so bored to death.


----------



## SternumCrushingBison (Dec 7, 2013)

loneliness i think is the bottom line of bad feelings
i feel so worthless
ive never had a girlfriend never kissed a girl never been on a date, and i feel that would just scare girls away and they'd think i was so pathetic 
im not sure i even know how to have fun, my interactions with any being besides a basset hound are very limited 
ill feel alright for a few days, make an effort, fail, and go back to feeling hollow and numb


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i don't think i'll be alone forever... but i do regret breaking up with my gf last time. my love life is like a desert, the next time i find a ****ing oasis i'd ****ing better remember to stay there.


----------



## Travis Bickle1971 (May 7, 2014)

Pretty sure. Am 42 now and is 1999 since I kissed a woman


----------



## mrbeansuperman (Nov 30, 2013)

Travis Bickle1971 said:


> Pretty sure. Am 42 now and is 1999 since I kissed a woman


Can you be happy being alone, or does it eat away at you? Has the last decade been ok for you?

Just curious cuz I'm at the age you last kissed a woman, and may possibly never meet anyone again.


----------



## Sean8988 (Apr 14, 2014)

I wont be lonely ,but i will be single for the rest of my life.What girl would ever give a guy a chance whos nearly 26 with no qualifications,and never had a job.Even though i would love to wake upto someone everyday who i knew loved me as much as i loved her.I just realize it wont happen.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, I'm nearing 40 and I've never had anyone so things aren't suddenly going to get any better now. Loneliness is what I deserve anyway.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't even feel loneliness to be honest. I know I'll be alone forever.


----------



## Benjo the apathetic (May 6, 2014)

i will be single until im a hag and be proud


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Far beyond any doubt.


----------



## Benjo the apathetic (May 6, 2014)

kursedlife said:


> No. Because I'll have killed myself long before then


Be more fun doing that to be honest


----------



## redfaced (May 8, 2014)

yes for me at this moment, but u never know.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It's not loneliness, but probably just being alone (in a romantic sense). I don't have an interest in dating and don't have in interest in getting to know men anymore. I'm bitter from my life experiences up to this point, but I'm young so I'm not going to attempt foreseeing the future. But I know that I've been alone thus far, and don't want to make any efforts towards change (nor do I want what would come of change, which is a man) so I can at least see the near future... and, yes, I'll be alone.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not going to be dramatic about it so probably not. 
How unfortunate for my future partner for however long it last.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't know what to think anymore. I just* hope* I'm able to find someone eventually.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

There's a good chance I will be. I have a dysfunctional view on both platonic and romantic relationships, because i never learned how to communicate in my family. I always was taught to bottle what you feel. So emotional intimacy or simply being assertive and honest about my feelings with another human makes me really anxious. Even if someone makes an effort to get close to me I get irritated and push them away. I'm damaged goods, baby. I'm trying to work on this, but it's really hard.

whoops


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

i feel like i'll find someone, eventually. i'm not really worried about relationships right now, though. i'm more interested in friendships atm.


----------



## truthinmyheart (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes I think I am going to be a lonely virgin forever. 

In some other message board some guy offended me and told me that the reason I get such negative reactions from attractive ladies is because I'm ugly. 

And guess what, I think this guy was right. I don't think that I would be getting such negative reactions from beautiful ladies if I was not so ugly. 

And this is not the first time where people tell me that I'm ugly. In high school people also mocked me and abused me because of my appearance.


----------



## truthinmyheart (Apr 21, 2014)

In high school some Russian guy told me that no woman would want to date me and I think he was right. 

I think this guy was right because I still have not found an attractive woman who wants to date me and by the way things are going, I probably never will too.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

You can't know any of that for sure.
Enough friends, hobbies or games out there for me.

If this is relationship wise.. I'll just wait till I found the right one and I won't complain if I end up being alone.


----------



## ALWAYSLate (May 4, 2014)

Someone said it best that the odds are so against us, I am not that bad looking, but I find conversation with girls hard to deal with because I easily get self conscious and I don't have experiences or interesting stories at all. The best I can do is compliment the way she looks show eagerness to do something together but that is it. 

I just have a temper as well so I know I am not good enough and just living the reality of it being proven to me by a girl rejecting me just adds to feeling even worse. It is a bad feeling and it is like soul crushing. I probably wont be able to utter anymore words after the blow.


----------



## ALWAYSLate (May 4, 2014)

I remember some dude in junior high wrote in my yearbook you will be lucky to get even one girl lol, sounds really prophetic at this point


----------

